# Student Clinical Tracking Software



## blevinsjosh (Jan 11, 2010)

Is anyone the clinical manager for their education department and if so.... Do you know of a program that we can use for scheduling students for clinical time and track skills as well.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Jan 11, 2010)

*?*

And we already do paper and pencil. This is difficult and time consuming


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2010)

Microsoft Excel.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Jan 11, 2010)

*Exell*

Currently Have a spred sheet set up for tracking hours done. Excell dos not have the capabilitie of operating a calder that can schedule students for ride time. We are looking for a program similar to fisdap that is not internet based.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you heard of DISDAP?

This thread may also be helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jan 11, 2010)

ScheduleForce and FISDAP.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Jan 11, 2010)

*fisdap*

I am reviewing fisdap now. looking for more of an offline program that manages more of the school as well... It is looking like I am going to have to have a program developed


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 11, 2010)

My school used "Comptracker" (http://www.studentlogbook.com/home) for tracking skills. It could be put on a PDA and used. It was somewhat inflexible and could be a pain to use at times although it did have its good points.


----------



## 18G (Jan 11, 2010)

FISDAP is common around here. I dislike it personally, its not the most intuitive. Clinical sites are able to access it and input available shifts though. Not sure how you guys handle clinical scheduling but an online program in my opinion is more versatile than a local program. 

I don't know of anything else other than FISDAP.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I use FISDAP to at my school.  They charged us $100 to a key.  Is this normal?


----------



## 18G (Jan 12, 2010)

I was never charged for FISDAP... access to FISDAP should be included in the programs budget.


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2010)

Either way, you pay for it - if the program includes it in the total class cost, or as part of a clinical admin fee, or as a separate FISDAP fee. Partially this depends on how your "total cost" is billed. If you are in a college setting, you might pay per credit, and then admin fees and books on top of that.

My school rolled books, FISDAP, etc. into the total fee for the class... no hidden fees other than paying the Registry to test.


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't see why having it as a web-based program is bad?

I was able to access, check, and schedule my clinical hours from anywhere... even my iPhone.
I could enter data and do clinical reports when I was actually on ride time, rather than having to wait until I got home or to school again to enter data.
I could see my stats, and how I was progressing towards my minimum goals to progress to the next level of clinicals... if I was short assessing abdominal pain patients, I could correct this by making an effort to "look" for abdominal pain patients in the ED when I was there on clinical (might not be in the district I was assigned, but I could check with the patient's RN and it was fine if they were OK with it)

FISDAP is better than any other option out there. Further, their exams are VERY good, and from what I've seen with my classmates, seemed to be pretty good at predicting those of us that would pass/fail registry written.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2010)

Our clinical director schedules tracks all of our hours/skills via Excel.

I wish we had an online program like FISDAP to make changes on the fly.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 12, 2010)

Many institutions has started using FISDAP for many reasons. One, it allows multiple schools to arrange clinical arrangements without conflicting with each other, it allows tracking of students and feed back and the main reason is that it coincides with many of the required paper work in clinical requirements for National Accreditation of EMS programs. 

The downside is that is very lacking on documentation purposes and the majority of the programs I have consulted with still requires duplication of student/clinical documentation for that reason. Hopefully, they will soon change or improve this portion as more and more emphasis is placed upon better charting and documentation within EMS.

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2010)

Rid - Not sure what you've seen... we had a single page 2-part carbonless copy sheet that we got our preceptor's signature on, as well as a log of our patients and the chief complaint.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 12, 2010)

Local school here uses it. It allows for very specific tracking of each shift and one can compare how many times a skill was practiced in classroom to how many successful attempts the student had on that same skill in the classroom. You can also track "Eureka" points when the student has breakthroughs and success rate (at IVs or intubations for example) skyrocket.

Downside is the cost, as well as how much time it takes students to sign online on slow connections and recopy every skill box by box onto the computer, with multiple pages (each loading slowly) for every patient encounter. This might lead to students not logging all attempts or encounters.


----------



## ah2388 (Jan 13, 2010)

we use fisdap as well, works well for what its used for


----------



## blevinsjosh (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fisdap*

Fisdap charges the student. It depends on what options are used. The scheduler for the the medic program is 40 bucks per year. Then the testing section is i believe 60 so the price sounds fair


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 21, 2010)

Used FISDAP.  Loathed it.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Robert Clark (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of any apps that can do this? I am the Clinical coordinator of a large Paramedic Program and we are currently exploring the options of issuing each student an iPad with the software, Clinical documents and all the PowerPoint lectures on it. This then will upload to the server to calculate all the data and allow us to track and submit for reaccreditation.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 20, 2014)

It's not an app, but we use Fisdap in our Associates/Bachelors Paramedic program to track skills training, clinicals and ride time.

http://www.fisdap.net/home


----------



## Robert Clark (Aug 20, 2014)

Not impressed with FISDAP. Used it before and I am looking for the next step. We want to issue each student an iPad and take it to clinicals. This way the app on the iPad will allow them to document the clinical and the preceptor can sign and check it off then send it via email over wifi to the server. then the app will tabulate on the PC.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 20, 2014)

Good luck with that. Please let us know if you find anything close to what you're looking for.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 21, 2014)

If the national registry still uses paper, you can too.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 21, 2014)

Grimes said:


> If the national registry still uses paper, you can too.


If we're waiting for the National Registry to change shouldn't we all still be using Jamshidi needles for IO access?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 21, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> If we're waiting for the National Registry to change shouldn't we all still be using Jamshidi needles for IO access?



Do all systems have a drill? 

Anyway, my point is that the plan seems a bit too technical. Seems like some a page or two of paper could take care of. Section of check boxes with various NREMT and random other skills, section of bars to list Pt age and c/c, maybe a section of qualities to be checked by the preceptor, and a comments section.


----------



## Jon (Aug 22, 2014)

Robert Clark said:


> Does anyone know of any apps that can do this? I am the Clinical coordinator of a large Paramedic Program and we are currently exploring the options of issuing each student an iPad with the software, Clinical documents and all the PowerPoint lectures on it. This then will upload to the server to calculate all the data and allow us to track and submit for reaccreditation.



Why not approach FISDAP and see if they might be willing to make an app?
Perhaps they don't know the market is there.


I'm not sure there's a better program out there right now. FISDAP's site is relatively mobile-friendly, you just need a data connection for documentation.


----------



## Jason (Aug 22, 2014)

VA uses FISDAP for the areas that use online tracking.


----------



## jlw (Aug 23, 2014)

Fisdap

Uggggggggh, bad bad memories.


----------



## Jon (Aug 23, 2014)

jlw said:


> Fisdap
> 
> Uggggggggh, bad bad memories.


I say this every time...

I did medic school twice. Once entirely on paper, and once with much of the clinical info in FISDAP.

Is FISDAP perfect? No.
Is it better than paper? Hell yes. For both the students and the admin.


----------



## Zak Weston (Oct 22, 2015)

You should look into acemapp


----------



## EBMEMT (Oct 24, 2015)

Our class used some generic online scheduling software and it turned out to be a nightmare because of the inflexibility of fields and the need to mix student edited and instructor edited content in the same field and incorrect undoing of entries, accidental duplication and deletion of entries.

For tracking signups, I would suggest you consider google-docs/drive spreadsheet.  It is not as good as a well designed application specific, free, open-source, cross platform  application but much better than many custom apps that are inflexible, won't run on all the necessary platforms, can't be modified, etc.

Pros:

cross platform: linux/mac os x/windoze/freebsd/etc via web, smartphone/tablet apps (android, iphone,chrome OS)
Access via google-cl command line client and google API for custom scripts/programs and docs spreadsheet built in scripts.
can be automatically mirrored offline on smartphone
collaborative editing: instructor, preceptors, students
access control: control who can see and edit spreadsheet
access control: ability to lock specific columns (or ranges) so they can only be edited by authorized groups
ability to define your own columns.
complete version history - record of all edits
uses existing tools users are already using
same tools can be used for many other purposes
same logins may be used to access other class documents
can handle multiple classes using the same facilities 
Data isn't trapped inside; easy to export.
general purpose sorting/filtering/reporting/charting/scripting tools
free of charge.   For a class of 30, that apparently saves $1200 over FISDAP scheduler.
Cons:

 large documents can be a resource hog in docs word processor, maybe in spreadsheet too.
 hidden information such as preceptor feedback needs to be in a separate google docs spreadsheet, paper, email, etc.   Also consider google forms for feedback.
Depends on some honesty.  No protection against malicious edits, other than recordkeeping.   So someone could steal someone elses shift; on the other hand, you can have your friend change your shift for you and it is easier to swap shifts.
Does not automatically generate icalendar files for each individual student, location, and preceptor so it can be automatically imported into peoples calendars.   There are some web articles describing one time conversion from a single spreadsheet to a single calendar.
This could be done using google-cl or google API and a custom program/script.

Example columns:

unique id*.   ex. ATVFD_1024_PM.   One function of this field is to be a frozen column so people can tell what shift they are looking at while scrolling through the other fields.   If you freeze date, start, end, and department, then the frozen columns will take up too much space on small screens (such as phones).   Also can be used as a unique ID for other purposes.  
day of week*   "FRI"
date*   RFC-3339/ISO-8601 compliant, i.e. 2015-10-24 for compatability with icalendar, proper sorting, etc.
start time*   1900
end time*     2300
department*   ER, fire station name, etc.
preceptors*
student name
actual hours
comments  "Will be 1 hour late", "No show", "shift cancelled by preceptor" (do not want to just delete), etc.
* = lock these columns so they can only be edited by instructor or instuctor and preceptors.


----------

